# Congratulations and condolences thread



## velisarius

I don't know what happened to it, but could it be reinstated please? Somehow I don't think the main language forums are the right place for them.


----------



## siares

It's here:
Celebrations

It doesn't appear on the main forum list (it is hidden under an arrow next to Cultural Discussions as a subforum).
I think it woulds be good if it were more visible.


----------



## velisarius

Thanks siares. The "Celebrations" thread is to be found right at the bottom of the Cultural Discussions forum, and it is also intended to celebrate the lives of members who have passed away. Yes, maybe it should be more visible.


----------



## Loob

Veli, are you suggesting that this EO sticky should be moved to the _Celebrations_ forum?


----------



## velisarius

Loob said:


> Veli, are you suggesting that this EO sticky should be moved to the _Celebrations_ forum?



I didn't want to say so in so many words, but I think that might not be a bad idea Loob. My concern is that the thread in question might be setting some kind of precedent.

I also remember looking for the "celebrations" sub-forum a month or so back (after another member asked me about it), and failing to find it. It's really well hidden.


----------



## Loob

The _Celebrations_ forum is definitely well hidden.

I knew it was there, but it took me a long time to find it.

Mike, I think you need to 'do something'.....


----------



## Peterdg

I agree with Velisarius. I think that thread should go to Celebrations.

On the other hand, I also agree that the Celebrations forum should be made more visible. Since the introduction of the Xenforo software for the forum, these subforums could as well not exist as they are virtuallty invisible. (This is not only true for the Celebrations forum: also the "Specialized Terminology" forums are invisible).

As long as this visibility issue is not solved, don't move the thread because it will go unnoticed for 99.99% of the forum members.

Mike, is there something you can do about this?

PS. And what a sad news about Parla!!!


----------



## velisarius

It's always sad when any member passes away, but I feel a great loss when any forum friend of mine leaves the forum for whatever reason. I am too British I suppose, for effusive praise of departed members, but those who have gone, for any reason whatsoever, are always in my heart.


----------



## Myridon

siares said:


> (it is hidden under an arrow next to Cultural Discussions as a subforum).


Given that the Cultural Discussions forum is closed to new posts, it didn't occur to me that it might have subforums with new posts.


----------



## cherine

Hi Mike, @mkellogg 
In case you missed this, I think it's a very good suggestion to move all sub-forums (Celebrations and Specialized terminology) to make them more visible to forum members and guests.


----------



## Loob

A thought: would it be worth changing the name of the _Celebrations_  forum to _Celebrations and Commemorations?_


----------



## velisarius

Myridon said:


> Given that the Cultural Discussions forum is closed to new posts, it didn't occur to me that it might have subforums with new posts.



Cultural Discussions is closed to new _threads_, but you may post in existing threads. (I suspect that is what you meant to say.)

The 'Celebrations' sub-forum is open to new posts and new threads - for those who can find it. It's "A place to congratulate fellow members and for other appropriate celebrations". It seems to have fallen into disuse since January of this year.

Mike said here: _In response to the "a place to mourn" thread, we (the moderators and I) have decided to rename this forum "Celebrations". We can continue what we have always done here, but additionally we can celebrate the lives of the foreros who have recently died._


----------



## Ghabi

cherine said:


> I think it's a very good suggestion to move all sub-forums (Celebrations and Specialized terminology) to make them more visible to forum members and guests.


----------

